

The Story of the Fine Young Capitalists - uchi
http://apgnation.com/archives/2014/09/09/6977/truth-gaming-interview-fine-young-capitalists

======
uchi
By the way, their harassment is still ongoing, someone is trying to hack into
Matt's accounts

[https://twitter.com/TFYCapitalists/status/513048546858532864](https://twitter.com/TFYCapitalists/status/513048546858532864)

